# Forellenweiher belüften mit Luftheber oder Luftsteinen



## Zirbo (12. Juli 2018)

Belüftung Forellenweiher?
Hallo! Habe einen Forellenweiher der so ca 10mx5mx 1,5m ist. Da in den Sommermonaten stellen weise sehr wenig Wasser kommt will ich den "belüften". Hab mir einen Luftheber gebaut und auch zwei Belütersteine. Meine Pumpe ist eine Aquaforte ap 45 die so ca 45l Luft in der Minute macht.

Habe nun mal beider ausprobiert und sehe da keinen Unterschied. Schaut beides gut aus!


Hier Videos vom Luftheber und den Luftsteinen!
https://youtu.be/Kd84SqtGjBk
https://youtu.be/_kh0l-xW5T8
https://youtu.be/MpXKiJgrZeA

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## chef (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Forellenweiher belüften mit Luftheber oder Luftsteinen*

Habe auch einen Teich, ca 12 x 6 m , nur 90cm tief. Frühjahr, Herbst und Winter kommt etwas Quellwasser + etwas Drainagenwasser. Im Moment(seit 3 Wochen) gar nix mehr. Wassertemp ist aber immernoch rel kalt(ca 17 Grad). Muss aus einem Brunnen täglich rund 1m/3 nachpumpen um den pegel zu halten. 

Hab jetzt das 3. Jahr erfolgreich 50 Forellen drin.
Hab allerdings ne 30 Watt Umwälzpumpe rund um die Uhr laufen. Diese bringt nicht nur den Sauerstoff, sondern auch die wichtige Strömung in den Teich. Luftheber schaut zwar nett aus, bringt aber zu wenig. Die Blubbersteine kannst in nem Forellenteich vergessen, ist was für Aquarium oder Hälterbecken.
https://www.manomano.de/teichpumpen...terpumpe-teich-ctf4800-454193?model_id=454193


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Forellenweiher belüften mit Luftheber oder Luftsteinen*



chef schrieb:


> Diese bringt nicht nur den Sauerstoff, sondern auch die wichtige Strömung in den Teich. Luftheber schaut zwar nett aus, bringt aber zu wenig. Die Blubbersteine kannst in nem Forellenteich vergessen, ist was für Aquarium oder Hälterbecken.



Genau so sieht es aus!
Wichtig ist einzig die (Oberflächen)Strömung, welche den atmosphärischen Sauerstoff ins Wasser bringt, die Sprudelsteine bringen zwar auch eine gewisse Strömung mit sich, aber das Gesprudel selbst bringt gar nichts!
Auf dem kurzen Weg an die Oberfläche, den die einzelnen Luftbläschen machen, gelingt die Sauerstoffaufnahme ins Wasser nicht! 
Das gilt auch genau so fürs Aquarium.
Das Geblubber ist nur etwas fürs Auge!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Forellenweiher belüften mit Luftheber oder Luftsteinen*

Interessant, wieder was gelernt!

Dann müssten diese Blubberdinger am Schlauchende von Köderfischpumpen aber eigentlich auch fürn Hintern sein?

Oder basieren die auf nem anderen Prinzip?


----------



## oberfranke (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Forellenweiher belüften mit Luftheber oder Luftsteinen*

Ich habe zwar wie meistens keine Ahnung , aber wie immer eine Meinung dazu. 

 Ich würde einen Springbrunnen mit ner schönen Wasserfontäne reinbauen. Verspreche mir einfach mehr davon. So rein aus dem Bauch heruas. Oberfläche wird stark bewegt- Sauerstoffanreicherung. Wellen bringen Schatten. bzw mindern Lichteinfall.   Glaub ich halt zumindest.


----------



## Heilbutt (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Forellenweiher belüften mit Luftheber oder Luftsteinen*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Interessant, wieder was gelernt!
> 
> Dann müssten diese Blubberdinger am Schlauchende von Köderfischpumpen aber eigentlich auch fürn Hintern sein?
> 
> Oder basieren die auf nem anderen Prinzip?



DAS interessiert mich jetzt allerdings auch!?!|rolleyes

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Zirbo (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Forellenweiher belüften mit Luftheber oder Luftsteinen*

Danke für die antworten!
Das heisst das ich eigentlich nur "Wellen" im Teich bräuchte???


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Forellenweiher belüften mit Luftheber oder Luftsteinen*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von PirschHirsch  Beitrag anzeigen
> Interessant, wieder was gelernt!
> 
> ...



Wie ich schon sagte, wird auch durch die Sprudelsteine eine geringe Strömung erzeugt, die auf die Weise auch im Köfi-Eimer einen kleinen Effekt hat.
Das Gesprudel selbst ist allerdings ziemlich wirkungslos.
Ich sags mal so, besser mit Sprudeln als ohne!
Anders sieht es natürlich aus, wenn über solche Sprudler reiner Sauerstoff eingebracht wird, da reicht dann auch die kurze Verweildauer der Luftbläschen aus, damit sich der Sauerstoff ans Wasser bindet.
Aber auch deshalb, weil dieser viel höher konzentriert ist, als der atmosphärische Sauerstoff.
Aber psst, nicht weiter sagen, dass könnte so manche Schutz ambitionierte Menschen auf dumme Ideen bringen!
Ich weiß dies übrigens aus meinem Paragraf 11 Kurs, zum Thema Aquaristik und Tierschutz.

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Forellenweiher belüften mit Luftheber oder Luftsteinen*



Zirbo schrieb:


> Danke für die antworten!
> Das heisst das ich eigentlich nur "Wellen" im Teich bräuchte???



Genau, wie vom Kollegen Chef schon beschrieben, mit einer kräftigen Strömungspumpe an der Wasseroberfläche ausgerichtet!
Natürlich ist es auch nicht schlecht, wenn sich so auch eine Unterströmung bildet, die den Sauerstoff dann verteilt.



> Ich würde einen Springbrunnen mit ner schönen Wasserfontäne reinbauen. Verspreche mir einfach mehr davon. So rein aus dem Bauch heruas. Oberfläche wird stark bewegt- Sauerstoffanreicherung. Wellen bringen Schatten. bzw mindern Lichteinfall.



Auch dies bringt mehr Effekt als diese Sprudelsteine!

Jürgen


----------



## Zirbo (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Forellenweiher belüften mit Luftheber oder Luftsteinen*

Hallo. Wollte mich nochmal melden. Habe den Luftheber etwas verändert. 
Habe nun ca 9000l in der Stunde was ich umwälze. Ein Wasserheber ist ja auch nichts anderes wie eine Umwälzpumpe.


----------



## Heidechopper (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Forellenweiher belüften mit Luftheber oder Luftsteinen*

Wenn du die 9000 Liter dann auch nochüber den Wasser verspritzt, hast du einen effektiveren Sauerstoffeintrag.
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## nostradamus (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Forellenweiher belüften mit Luftheber oder Luftsteinen*

hi,
problem ist halt, das du dir dein gewässer auch damit erwärmst.... . 



gruß
mario


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Forellenweiher belüften mit Luftheber oder Luftsteinen*

@ Zirbo

Am meisten bringt ein Wasserheber !
Habe selber einen in meinem Forellenteich !

Nur bei deinem Film vom Wasserheber ist die Öffnung des rohres zu weit über der Wasser Oberfläche. Das Rohr sollte nur etwa 20% seines durchmessers über die Wasser Oberfläche stehen.
Dadurch wird das mit Sauerstoff angereicherte Wasser an der Oberfläche verteilt und erzeugt eine Strömung mit der noch weiterer Sauerstoff eingetragen wird und das Tiefenwasser durch die Strömung nach oben getragen wird.
Siehe auch hier:
https://www.teichwirtschaftsforum.de/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4611


----------



## Bruegge (2. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenweiher belüften mit Luftheber oder Luftsteinen*

Wäre nett, wenn du noch ein Video mit der neuen Pumpe machen könntest...intressiert mich mal um die die Dimension einschätzen zu können.
Wie viel Watt hat die neue Pumpe?

 Ist Wasserheber und Luftheber das gleiche? ...hoffentlich keine dumme Frage. Bei Google wirkte es so


Habe noch den "tschechischen Luftheber" im Netz gefunden (http://www.tlh-info.de/tlh/tlh_00.html). Findet man auch ein paar bei youtube.
Ist das auch für den Teich eine Überlegung in der angepassten Dimension oder eher ein Prinzip was nur für das Aquarium Sinn macht?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenweiher belüften mit Luftheber oder Luftsteinen*

Bis 110er Rohre ist die Variante mit tschechischer Dose gut zu gebrauen. 
Alles drüber sollte wohl besser mit Telleraussströmer gebaut werden. 
Also je nach Gewässer reicht die Version durchaus (25-35W Pumpe mit entsprechendem Druck dran).


----------



## gründler (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenweiher belüften mit Luftheber oder Luftsteinen*

In so einem Sommer wie wir jetzt hatten,waren die Lüfter auf der Anlage tagsüber nur per Zeitschaltuhr kurz in Perioden an und Nachts auf dauerbetrieb.

Durch die warme Luft und Sonne die tagsüber durch Lüfter/Heber..etc ins Wasser kommt erwärmt ihr auch das Wasser zusätzlich,während man Nachts bis zu 4grad senken kann bei Dauerbetrieb.

Tagsüber im Hochsommer sind Pumpen die,die Oberfläche bewegen ohne viel Luft mit rein zu saugen besser als alles was Luft mit einbringt.

|wavey:


----------

